# My GPS died :(



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow!
I haven't been on this forum for ages... Unfortunatley I was out of town for quite some time and when I came back home I found out that my automated feeder had failed me
So without food for quite some time my GSP had died... Which means that i have a empty 10G tank. So i'm not to sure what I should do with this tank... So I need some inspiration,,, I was planning to get a betta, what do you guys think? Any good tank mates that could go with the betta?

Cheerio 
Kay


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of your GSP 

Um... we have a 20 long with a betta, two platies, and two baby mollies and they all get along great! But temperament always comes into play... this betta was a little aggressive when I first added him but he couldn't really catch the other fish to nip them so he gave up and chilled out. I know some will never give it up, though.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

That really sucks. I personally don't think i would ever trust an automatic feeder, i've heard of too many cases of them failing and causing either mass amounts of food to be dumped into the tank or them to just quit working. 

Anyways, you could do alot with that aquarium. I just set up a 10g about 3 months ago, and i had a plan for a community aquarium. If you pick the right fish to go together, and they vary in colours you can set up a really pretty community aquarium. I would also recommend live plants. Idk if you had any before, but they really add to the whole aquarium. They also give your fish a fun area for them to swim in. Make sure you do your research though, because i jumped into them really quickly thinking they wouldn't need any special equipment or care and boy was i wrong. The main thing is to make sure you have adaquete lighting, and research the types of plants you want. That would be my recommendation for that 10g. A planted community tank.
Direlime


----------



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

hey thanks for the reply!
but i'm looking for more of a exotic taste (?) if you know what i mean... but i'm not really sure of what i want 
starting up a tank is always so hard for me....


----------



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

i've got a picture of my tank in my gallery, everything is pretty much set up except for the fact that i have to turn my tank into fresh again from brackish... i'm pretty sure i want a betta but im not too sure on what kinda tank mates i should get.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hmmm.... well you probably want fish that don't hang out too much at the top, because the betta might feel too territorial or threatened. 

I don't know if this is a viable option, but something more unusual and small - sparkling gouramis! I know a lot of people say you shouldn't mix labyrinth fish because they tend to be aggressive but sparklers are very reclusive yet gorgeous. You could probably do a little school of them with a betta, but I recommend following direlime's advice and planting the tank, because they will feel a lot more comfortable with lots of cover. And I would really only put them with a VERY passive betta, or maybe even a pretty female betta because of their shy nature. Heck, you could even do a sparkler-only tank for best results! 

Here is some info: http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/gourami/sparkling.php and here are pics (and more info): http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+882+1562&pcatid=1562 http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_sparkling.php


----------



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

heya!
thanks for the quick reply and all the info... i'll have to sit on it for a while think about what i should do...
haha i was looking through my old posts and found a picture of the little bugger...

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/26536-new-tank-2.html


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

on the title u wrote gps


----------



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

hahaha yeah i realised after i posted it up...
sorry for the mistake guys.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Hmmm.... well you probably want fish that don't hang out too much at the top, because the betta might feel too territorial or threatened.
> 
> I don't know if this is a viable option, but something more unusual and small - sparkling gouramis! I know a lot of people say you shouldn't mix labyrinth fish because they tend to be aggressive but sparklers are very reclusive yet gorgeous. You could probably do a little school of them with a betta, but I recommend following direlime's advice and planting the tank, because they will feel a lot more comfortable with lots of cover. And I would really only put them with a VERY passive betta, or maybe even a pretty female betta because of their shy nature. Heck, you could even do a sparkler-only tank for best results!
> 
> Here is some info: http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/gourami/sparkling.php and here are pics (and more info): http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+882+1562&pcatid=1562 http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_sparkling.php


This idea is awesome, I am so doing this with my empty five gallon! On smaller scale of course.

Also excuse my ignorance but what is a GSP?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

green spotted puffer.


----------



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

hXcChic22 said:


> You could probably do a little school of them with a betta, but I recommend following direlime's advice and planting the tank, because they will feel a lot more comfortable with lots of cover. And I would really only put them with a VERY passive betta, or maybe even a pretty female betta because of their shy nature. QUOTE]
> 
> Do you know how many i can put in with a betta without over stocking the tank?


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i have a lovely betta, had many of them i think (8-10) everyone blue before this one.. every one been fine with other fish before this one.. my new red one.. he wont accept anything not even a cory. he dive bombed a cory repeatedly until it was knocked out luckily i saved the cory from death! he hates platies, gourami, guppies, shrimp, plecs, tetras, everything. he simply tries to kill them all. i've had to take him from his 20g solo home and sit him in a breeder in a guppy tank to his delight.. all he does is flare and bash the breeder all day. oh and when he was in the 20g he could see his self about 3 meters away in a mirror.. so all he did there was flare too. 

i'm pretty sure hes wild.. he hunts his food. in the 20g he use to hide behind the filter and then rush out rip the flake into pieces and hide again. o've had to use the 20g in an emergancy for juvie angels but i think my fighter will go to my friend as he cant live in a big breeder in a guppy tank all his life lol.

so i wouldnt go setting your mind on tank mates because believe me some wont accept anything.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

here he is, gaijin (it means outsider)


----------



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

hahah thanks for the info charr!
haha i believe gaijin is japanese?


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

saint kay said:


> Wow!
> I haven't been on this forum for ages... Unfortunatley I was out of town for quite some time and when I came back home I found out that my automated feeder had failed me
> So without food for quite some time my GSP had died... Which means that i have a empty 10G tank. So i'm not to sure what I should do with this tank... So I need some inspiration,,, I was planning to get a betta, what do you guys think? Any good tank mates that could go with the betta?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, gonna show my ignorance but what is a GSP? I've been going over in my mind initials of fish appropriate for a 10 gallon tank and come up blank :?:


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah gaijin is japenese


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

You should get like 5 female bettas, they would look sooooo cool, and they have all the personality of a male betta Think about it


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think you could probably keep 6-8 sparklers in a 10 gallon because they barely grow to an inch long, but with a betta it would be much less, maybe 5 at the most. And like Charking said, it really all depends if your betta is feeling friendly.


----------



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

GSP=green spotted puffer

i'm actually thinking about getting a all sparkler tank they actually look quite cool and with some decent lighting and a few more deco's i think i can get a pretty cool looking tank 

thanks for all the help guys!
this is why i love this forum!


Kay


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

i have a betta in a 12 cup coffee pot (used in a coffee maker) with some gravel and a live plant. he is super low maintanence. for a 10 gallon i would just be worried of overstocking. i have gsp's and they like their space, i also acclimated them to full marine and currently have an empty wallet. if you go with mollies of platties you may find babies which are cool  on the other hand you can turn these guys into lightly brackish waters as well. and marine salt wouldnt cost much, you would just need a hydrometer or very intuitive salinity reading estimation  good luck, just dont get anything that will out grow the tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

some bettas are more aggreessive than others.....so it is a risk when you buy one.

charking....i assure you...your red betta is not wild..they do not exist like that in the wild..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nothing as we know it exists in the wild... (Except maybe saltwater fish... GO HAWAII!!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm....actually quite incorrect funlad....most species that we keep ; both fresh and salt ; are as they exist in the wild....and i keep several species of wild caught fish ; so i can compare..
for the most part ; man seems to think that he is smarter than god.....he likes to make ugly , grossly mutated creatures for his own enjoyment....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh! I don't know what I was thinking actually. You're totally right. In Hawaii, in one of the waterfall pools, there were these awesome guppies that would come and nibble your fingers and toes. They looked like the all black Moscow Guppies, which are very expensive. 

Again, sorry for the misinformation, just me being stupid and forgetting stuff!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

a ten gallon is good size for a dwarf gourami and some smaller tetras


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Black moscow guppies are expensive eh......i am breeding them..will have a few hundred for sale in a few months..and hopefully by this time next year i will have a few other varieties for sale as well..

not being stupid by any means...just not fully aware yet...you'll get better as you learn..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No, it was stupid because I knew and didn't remember. I have Planet Earth and Blue Planet, yet I forgot! Just writing this, I remembered the African Rift Lakes!!! My god!!!!

And aren't Moscows expensive in comparison to other guppies? I know not as much as the green strains, (WoW...) but still!


----------

